# From Workstation To Gaming PC



## TwinDenis (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,
So I have a dell precision t3600 (the specs are in my profile),
I was recommended to buy a new pc for gaming, or at least buy parts to move from my workstation to a high end gaming pc that supports my gtx980 gpu for this level of gaming.

I was also confused on the prices, I did some digging into that so I saw the pricing of the newest i7 for example, which is quite high, I mostly see it as an upgrade.
The prices differ greatly between AMD and Intel, It is roughly a 300e currency difference (maybe more to locals at least) buying online is out of the question for reasons beyond me. 
So, basically you get the idea, I need builds, currently I stutter in games with my workstation ( see this for more info: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lprit-proves-to-be-a-challenge.219448/page-10 )

In this thread we will focus on builds, and not solutions for the previous subject, in case you want to suggest something you could go to the other thread to do so,

Thanks


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2016)

3.6ghz ivy based xeon aint going to get bad fps dude.

but for just gaming i5 are still as good as i7.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 30, 2016)

You shouldn't need a new PC. People are making bad recommendations. You need to solve the problem of all that CPU usage when the machine is idle. I bet those usage spikes occur when the stuttering does and that is what should be addressed. Simply getting a new PC is the lazy way out IMHO because it doesn't actually solve the problem, it's getting around it.

See my last post.

I also feel that this is just a continuation of the other thread, I don't really see why another is needed.


----------



## Azumay (Jan 30, 2016)

You want the best or what is practical. What country are you in, and would you consider going used on some parts.
There have been many people come through here, that have built decent computers, with low budgets.


----------



## TwinDenis (Jan 30, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> You shouldn't need a new PC. People are making bad recommendations. You need to solve the problem of all that CPU usage when the machine is idle. I bet those usage spikes occur when the stuttering does and that is what should be addressed. Simply getting a new PC is the lazy way out IMHO because it doesn't actually solve the problem, it's getting around it.
> 
> See my last post.
> 
> I also feel that this is just a continuation of the other thread, I don't really see why another is needed.





vega22 said:


> 3.6ghz ivy based xeon aint going to get bad fps dude.
> 
> but for just gaming i5 are still as good as i7.


I get this issue though and it is not only for sensitive people, I used remote access for microsoft support to check on it and said it is indeed a problem and that they could not do something with basic support. (Premium Support is at around 140$).


Azumay said:


> You want the best or what is practical. What country are you in, and would you consider going used on some parts.
> There have been many people come through here, that have built decent computers, with low budgets.



Okay guys, I have had arguments from my parents because they got me my pc and are disappointed in me wanting to get a new one since it was one of the best in the market 3 years ago and a strong machine for years to come.
But resolving the issue should be part of the other thread, this is meant for builds even if I do not buy it, just for the shake of knowledge.
(http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lprit-proves-to-be-a-challenge.219448/page-11)



Azumay said:


> You want the best or what is practical. What country are you in, and would you consider going used on some parts.
> There have been many people come through here, that have built decent computers, with low budgets.


Probably aiming for high end gaming rig that comes well with gtx980 and all the games that are set on ultra with it.
Budget, hmm, no depends really, I dont want the luxury road but I want quality as well, when it comes to performance and all that stuff, you know. I mean, I dont really want to get a brand-expensive but want to be practical and do high-extreme gaming for the right price.
What I mean is, for example if we get x-shoes that is of the same quality as y-shoes, if the x-shoe is a brand but y-shoe is not and has lower price I would go for the y-shoe because it does the same thing the same way but is not labeled as an expensive brand.
I think you can get the idea from this.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 30, 2016)

Personally I agree with Aquinus, I don't think this is the way to go (replacing your current hardware)


----------



## TwinDenis (Jan 30, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Personally I agree with Aquinus, I don't think this is the way to go (replacing your current hardware)


I understand but at the same time, this should be only directed to the other thread, out of curiosity I want to know for a build for that purpose.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 30, 2016)

I've had my fair share of gaming experience with workstation setups including dual CPU setup. Xeon itself should never matter as Xeon and desktop CPUs are identical with Xeon having, in general, higher Tjunction and ECC enabled. Some workstation works out okay. Some ... just don't.

From my experience, my troubles were motherboards which mysteriously caused some issues in gaming. But replacing the mobo in your workstation will probably mean replacing a lot of stuff such as CPU and RAM.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2016)

Both threads overlap, therefore this one is closed, keep your parents happy, don't replace the whole rig, read a little more into some of the suggestions made there and good luck.

Edit:  If you would rather close the other one and members focus on this one then drop me a message and I will oblige.


----------

